# going to my first amature cook off...need a rub..



## rhscreations (May 23, 2013)

Well tossing my hat in Rúe.ring for my home town rib and blues fest..npretty excited actually...
That said...anyone wanna recomend me.a Good rub and maybe sauce to blow em outta the ring with? Lol thanx in Advance!
I have a Basic modifided Memphis rub That does well for my fam and friends But not sure about a Cook off...
Thanx Rodney.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 23, 2013)

first off...  Good luck and just have fun...  Just use your fav. rub...  you never know


----------



## rhscreations (May 23, 2013)

Well thats first and for most for is fin..no prize moneybut im going simply tobsay I went..and everyone says I shld just use my own rub..But I dont know...


----------



## rhscreations (May 23, 2013)

Well thats first and for most for is fin..no prize moneybut im going simply tobsay I went..and everyone says I shld just use my own rub..But I dont know...


----------

